# will color affect breeding?



## lalalalalalala (Mar 19, 2005)

i have a red gravel as substrate
its not a bright red, its a bit darker than the red u'll c on a coke can.

do u guys think itll affect breeding or agression of my fish?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Having never used red substrat I can't give youa 100% answer but my thoughts would be it is unlikley to affect ethier. Though I think one could never go wrong by using the same colour substarte found in the area that your piranha are from.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

um i dont know about piranhas but i heard that bettas hate the color red. my parents betta flared up and tried to fighht the red plant my mom put in its tank.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i personally dont think it matters... its all on the piranhas and if they get used to and comfortable with that substrate.. if they do then great if they dont then idont think breeding will occur...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> lalalalalalala Posted Mar 28 2005, 10:43 PM
> i have a red gravel as substrate
> its not a bright red, its a bit darker than the red u'll c on a coke can.
> 
> do u guys think itll affect breeding or agression of my fish?


Piranhas are not color blind, they do see RED, though they might not know it by its name, it is not one of their favorite colors. The best suggestion is to make your aquarium gravel as natural as possible as earlier suggested. Will red impact them from breeding? Hard to say, but why make it more difficult?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah i say u just get some natural gravel it looks pretty good and its natural


----------

